
What Makes Entrepreneurs Entrepreneurial? - louhong
http://www.scribd.com/full/51111540?access_key=key-167uqcs8o8noupph7r1n
======
hasenj
It is my opinion that Entrepreneurial attitude is strongly linked to what Carl
Jung calls "Extroverted Intuition"

[http://greenlightwiki.com/lenore-
exegesis/Extraverted_Intuit...](http://greenlightwiki.com/lenore-
exegesis/Extraverted_Intuition)

 _Extraverted Intuition (Ne) is the attitude that the unknown is filled with
wonderful things. To make use of them, you must be flexible in your goals. If
you try to set things up so that only something known to be good can happen,
you close your eyes to the zillions of opportunities that you can't know or
define in terms of what you know now. As more of the unknown becomes clear,
the more it changes your understanding of the (currently) known._

In Myers-Briggs terms, this mentality is most present in NP types (iNtuitives
& Perceivers)

It also corresponds with what PG calls "staying upwind"

<http://www.paulgraham.com/hs.html>

 _I think the solution is to work in the other direction. Instead of working
back from a goal, work forward from promising situations. This is what most
successful people actually do anyway._

And it seems to me like this is pretty much the same thing that this paper
calls "Effectual Reasoning".

~~~
chegra
The problem with NP is that they rarely follow through. They start get bored
and start something else. Persistence trumps creativity. Creativity can come
from anywhere, but persistence necessitate it comes from yourself.

If I bet on which entrepreneur would make it big, I would bet on NJ. They
still have the creativity but not in large quantities as NP, but they stick
with stuff.

The only billionaire NP I know of is Richard Branson.

[Thx for the pg post, never read that.]

------
jessedhillon
Skip the {unusable, redundant, crappy} Scribd Flash reader and get it from KV:
[http://www.khoslaventures.com/presentations/What_makes_entre...](http://www.khoslaventures.com/presentations/What_makes_entrepreneurs_entrepreneurial.pdf)

------
catechu
In case you're wondering whose annotations those are, IIRC, the marginalia are
from Vinod Khosla.

~~~
chrismanfrank
I was wondering who wrote "typical MBA horsesh*t" in the margins. great stuff.

------
Cherian_Abraham
Dr. Sarasvathy from UVA wrote that original publication. I found her page on
the Society for Effectual Action website and specifically this webcast on What
is the Entrepreneurial method: [http://www.effectuation.org/videos/saras-
bigthink-what-entre...](http://www.effectuation.org/videos/saras-bigthink-
what-entrepreneurial-method)

I thought it was very relevant and very true to what we ourselves followed. I
dont think her publication is dated. I thought it still resonates on the three
core aspects she has sought to highlight. a) Emphasize affordable loss b)
Build upon Strategic partnerships and c) Leverage contingencies.

------
adn37
Link to pdf (better quality, no notes):
<http://ki.se/content/1/c6/06/45/23/Sarasvathy.pdf>

Thanks!

------
ianthiel
An excellent read, albeit dated.

